# rudee rds



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

went to rudee after school today made it to the jetties first cast with a gulp got a 16in red then kept throwing there and got nada so moved back in the coves and got 13in spec caught a few more smaller puppy drums then the yellow-eye demons came in and were tearing up my gulps so i went and netted some mullet and went back to the spot after plundering 3 or 4 12in ers i moved to another grass bed. caught a 15 in er then next cast had a nice one hit it and got em in on the tape a 22in then casted a mullet head in the same place a real nice one hit and i landed this lad








he went 25 7/8in then was making a phone call and earlier i was jigging a gulp while watching my rod and i got a hit so i left me gulp in the water and i forgot about it so all the sudden i look over and line be tearing off the reel and its bent all the way over when i picked it up came up to be a 25in. i had me limit so i headed home. so it was my best day o' reds in rudee was today. all these fish were caught during the day too


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice fish. the reds are definately biting good now, down here as well



Jesse


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah you know i was nailing the citation spot at lip so i didnt have my phone on me when you called sorry. tones of thread fin over their to


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks, alex you get a citation?


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats Matt,,You get them on your yak??


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah all in the yak heres couple more pics from the cell phone.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

no i was too lazy to get them weighed ed was like man it looks like you got some philopino in you ( no disrespect to you guys out their i dont know how to spell it please correct me im tired and going to bed after i post this)

you gary you take you yak out yet? cannt wait to see your pics and post of you nice king in it you you citation drum off LIP


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

05 grand slam said:


> no i was too lazy to get them weighed ed was like man it looks like you got some philopino in you ( no disrespect to you guys out their i dont know how to spell it please correct me im tired and going to bed after i post this)
> 
> you gary you take you yak out yet? cannt wait to see your pics and post of you nice king in it you you citation drum off LIP


yeah, ive taken oit out..Backin the lynnhaven river..caught some pups and horse croaker,,,nothin fintastic...might try owls creek tomorrow,,whacha think??


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Gulp!*

Which Gulp were you using? Also I see you are using the Penn International... I have the 975, but cant figure out how to throw the thing.... Do you have any tips? I do okay for a while, then its Birds Nest City!!!!

Fish b8


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

Gulp shrimp in the natural and new penny colors. hav caught a couple on swimming mullet but a pack of shrimp last so much longer with all the blues and croakas around. my international 965 is a breeze to cast dont even really gotta thumb the spool barly ever backlashes. im using 30lb pp on it


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Last time I was out I killed them on red 1/4oz. jig and 4" smoke curly tails... also bass assassin 'lectric chicken shads on 1/4oz. green... if you can get your hands on some gold round jigheads, they are killer.


----------

